# Fantapronostici 2015 - Turno 2



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (12 Febbraio 2015)

Secondo turno del gioco dei Fantapronostici 2015. Di seguito le partite principali dei migliori campionati che dovrete pronosticare mentre il punteggio della vecchia giocata verrà calcolato e aggiornato nel primo post successivamente. Questa settimana manchera' la Premier visto che la prossima giornata del campionato inglese si giochera' il 21 febbraio.

Udinese - Lazio
Palermo - Napoli
Cesena - Juventus
Atalanta - Inter

Real Madrid - Deportivo de La Coruña
Barcellona - Levante
Celta Vigo - Atletico Madrid

Bayern Monaco - Amburgo
Bayer Leverkusen - Wolfsburg
Eintracht F.forte - Schalke 04
Borussia Dortmund - Mainz 05

Lorient - Olympique Lione
PSG - Caen
Monaco - Montpellier
Bordeaux - St Etienne
Marsiglia - Reims


[MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION]
[MENTION=1185]aleslash[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=133]Magnus_Marcus[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=1445]diavolo[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=138]Liuke[/MENTION]


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Febbraio 2015)

Udinese - Lazio 0-1
Palermo - Napoli 1-1
Cesena - Juventus 0-4
Atalanta - Inter 1-2

Real Madrid - Deportivo de La Coruña 5-0
Barcellona - Levante 3-0
Celta Vigo - Atletico Madrid 1-2

Bayern Monaco - Amburgo 2-0
Bayer Leverkusen - Wolfsburg 1-1
Eintracht F.forte - Schalke 04 1-2
Borussia Dortmund - Mainz 05 1-0

Lorient - Olympique Lione 1-2
PSG - Caen 3-0
Monaco - Montpellier 1-1
Bordeaux - St Etienne 0-1
Marsiglia - Reims 2-0


----------



## Milo (12 Febbraio 2015)

Udinese - Lazio 0-0
Palermo - Napoli 0-1
Cesena - Juventus 0-3
Atalanta - Inter 1-2

Real Madrid - Deportivo de La Coruña 4-0
Barcellona - Levante 3-0
Celta Vigo - Atletico Madrid 1-3

Bayern Monaco - Amburgo 3-0
Bayer Leverkusen - Wolfsburg 1-2
Eintracht F.forte - Schalke 04 1-2
Borussia Dortmund - Mainz 05 2-0

Lorient - Olympique Lione 0-1
PSG - Caen 2-1
Monaco - Montpellier 0-0
Bordeaux - St Etienne 0-0
Marsiglia - Reims 1-0


----------



## Liuke (12 Febbraio 2015)

Udinese - Lazio 1-1
Palermo - Napoli 1-2
Cesena - Juventus 0-3
Atalanta - Inter 0-2

Real Madrid - Deportivo de La Coruña4-0
Barcellona - Levante 3-0
Celta Vigo - Atletico Madrid 1-3

Bayern Monaco - Amburgo 2-0
Bayer Leverkusen - Wolfsburg 1-1
Eintracht F.forte - Schalke 04 1-2
Borussia Dortmund - Mainz 05 2-1

Lorient - Olympique Lione 0-2
PSG - Caen 2-0
Monaco - Montpellier 1-1
Bordeaux - St Etienne 1-1
Marsiglia - Reims1-0


----------



## mr.wolf (12 Febbraio 2015)

Udinese - Lazio 1-1
Palermo - Napoli 1-1
Cesena - Juventus 0-3
Atalanta - Inter 0-1

Real Madrid - Deportivo de La Coruña 3-0
Barcellona - Levante 3-0
Celta Vigo - Atletico Madrid 0-2

Bayern Monaco - Amburgo 3-0
Bayer Leverkusen - Wolfsburg 1-1
Eintracht F.forte - Schalke 04 1-2
Borussia Dortmund - Mainz 05 2-0

Lorient - Olympique Lione 0-1
PSG - Caen 3-1
Monaco - Montpellier 1-0
Bordeaux - St Etienne 0-0
Marsiglia - Reims 2-0


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Febbraio 2015)

Udinese - Lazio 1-3
Palermo - Napoli 0-2
Cesena - Juventus 0-3
Atalanta - Inter 0-2

Real Madrid - Deportivo de La Coruña 4-0
Barcellona - Levante 3-0
Celta Vigo - Atletico Madrid 0-3

Bayern Monaco - Amburgo 4-0
Bayer Leverkusen - Wolfsburg 1-2
Eintracht F.forte - Schalke 04 0-1
Borussia Dortmund - Mainz 05 1-0

Lorient - Olympique Lione 0-1
PSG - Caen 3-0
Monaco - Montpellier 1-1
Bordeaux - St Etienne 0-0
Marsiglia - Reims 1-0


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (12 Febbraio 2015)

Udinese - Lazio 1-2
Palermo - Napoli 0-1
Cesena - Juventus 0-1
Atalanta - Inter 2-2

Real Madrid - Deportivo de La Coruña 3-0
Barcellona - Levante 2-0
Celta Vigo - Atletico Madrid 1-3

Bayern Monaco - Amburgo 2-0
Bayer Leverkusen - Wolfsburg 0-1
Eintracht F.forte - Schalke 04 0-0
Borussia Dortmund - Mainz 05 1-0

Lorient - Olympique Lione 0-0
PSG - Caen 4-0
Monaco - Montpellier 2-1
Bordeaux - St Etienne 2-2
Marsiglia - Reims 0-1


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Febbraio 2015)

Udinese - Lazio 1-2
Palermo - Napoli 1-1
Cesena - Juventus 0-2
Atalanta - Inter 0-1

Real Madrid - Deportivo de La Coruña 3-0
Barcellona - Levante 3-1
Celta Vigo - Atletico Madrid 0-2

Bayern Monaco - Amburgo 4-0
Bayer Leverkusen - Wolfsburg 1-2
Eintracht F.forte - Schalke 04 1-1
Borussia Dortmund - Mainz 05 2-2

Lorient - Olympique Lione 0-2
PSG - Caen 3-0
Monaco - Montpellier 2-1
Bordeaux - St Etienne 1-1
Marsiglia - Reims 3-1


----------



## diavolo (13 Febbraio 2015)

Udinese - Lazio 0-0
Palermo - Napoli 1-2
Cesena - Juventus 0-2
Atalanta - Inter 1-0

Real Madrid - Deportivo de La Coruña 3-0
Barcellona - Levante 3-1
Celta Vigo - Atletico Madrid 0-2

Bayern Monaco - Amburgo 3-1
Bayer Leverkusen - Wolfsburg 1-2
Eintracht F.forte - Schalke 04 1-2
Borussia Dortmund - Mainz 05 2-0

Lorient - Olympique Lione 1-2
PSG - Caen 2-0
Monaco - Montpellier 2-1
Bordeaux - St Etienne 0-1
Marsiglia - Reims 2-1


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Febbraio 2015)

Udinese - Lazio 0-1
Palermo - Napoli 2-2
Cesena - Juventus 0-2
Atalanta - Inter 1-1

Real Madrid - Deportivo de La Coruña 3-1
Barcellona - Levante 4-1
Celta Vigo - Atletico Madrid 1-2

Bayern Monaco - Amburgo 2-0
Bayer Leverkusen - Wolfsburg 2-2
Eintracht F.forte - Schalke 04 1-2
Borussia Dortmund - Mainz 05 1-0

Lorient - Olympique Lione 0-1
PSG - Caen 2-1
Monaco - Montpellier 1-1
Bordeaux - St Etienne 0-0
Marsiglia - Reims 3-1


----------



## Renegade (14 Febbraio 2015)

Udinese - Lazio 1-3
Palermo - Napoli 1-2
Cesena - Juventus 0-3
Atalanta - Inter 0-2

Real Madrid - Deportivo de La Coruña 4-1
Barcellona - Levante 3-1
Celta Vigo - Atletico Madrid 1-2

Bayern Monaco - Amburgo 2-0
Bayer Leverkusen - Wolfsburg 1-2
Eintracht F.forte - Schalke 04 1-2
Borussia Dortmund - Mainz 05 2-0

Lorient - Olympique Lione 0-2
PSG - Caen 3-1
Monaco - Montpellier 2-1
Bordeaux - St Etienne 1-0
Marsiglia - Reims 3-1


----------



## Milo (14 Febbraio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Borussia Dortmund - Mainz 05 2-0
> Marsiglia - Reims 3-1


 [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] il Dortmund e Marsiglia hanno giocato ierisera quindi queste puoi toglierle


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Febbraio 2015)

[MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] io non riesco a seguire è un periodo un pò incasinato per cui lascio il gioco. Grazie comunque per l'impegno fin qui.


----------



## aleslash (14 Febbraio 2015)

Udinese - Lazio 1-1
Cesena - Juventus 0-2
Atalanta - Inter 1-2

Barcellona - Levante 4-0
Celta Vigo - Atletico Madrid 0-3

Lorient - Olympique Lione 1-2
Monaco - Montpellier 0-0
Bordeaux - St Etienne 1-0


Scusate il ritardo


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Febbraio 2015)

avevo dimenticato 

Udinese - Lazio 2-1
Cesena - Juventus 0-4
Atalanta - Inter 0-3



Barcellona - Levante 3-0
Celta Vigo - Atletico Madrid 1-1

Lorient - Olympique Lione 0-2
Monaco - Montpellier 2-1
Bordeaux - St Etienne 2-0


----------

